# Best Walk Behind Spreader



## plowin boy (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm looking to purchase a walk behind spreader. I do normal size (for the most part) sidewalks at my commercial accounts so I'm looking for something that doesn't throw the ice melt 8 foot wide. Thanks in advance 
Scott


----------



## norb5150 (Oct 3, 2015)

I was just talking to a salt crew that is running the 50lb chapin spreaders. They said they work great as long as you don't let the salt freeze in them. I'm using a hand broadcaster right now for walks cause I'm cheap  its a westward broadcast spreader costs around $14 only holds about 3lbs


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The one I am not pushing.


----------



## plowin boy (Dec 15, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The one I am not pushing.


HAHA well I prefer to not get out of the truck also but I'm a one man band.


----------



## STARSHIP (Dec 18, 2000)

Not sure how long your walk route would be, but we use the Chapin SS 100# models. They get used about an hour each time out, about 30-40 times in a season. Overall they seem pretty good (2 are in their 2nd season), but are they the best? The jury is still deliberating.


----------



## LogansLawnCare (Aug 3, 2007)

We use Chapin Spreaders as well, they are alright. We have a couple of the 100lb models but are looking for something better. They work well with dry bagged salt but we have found that they jam up more often when we use bulk out of the vbox.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a chapin and an earthway. I will also note I only use bags, and have never tried bulk in either. The earth way has held up the longest, and seems better built, but I always go for the chapin because of the huge wheels (it seems smoother) and the flaps control where we spread.

With the earthway I've never done anything to, except wash it out after every storm and air up the tires once a season. I also have to use a tarp bungee corded around to control where it's throwing the ice melt. It is really showing its age, and I'm trying to milk a few more years out of it. I've had to patch cracks and holes (from misuse, not the product) with those fiberglass tape patches things from home depot. They work great.

The chapin however, uses the cheapest stainless steel on the FRAME, so don't let that fool you. I've had it 2 seasons now, also wash it every year. We still have rust streaks showing and I had to replace EVERY piece of hardware (do it when it's new or they are a pain to get off). I just spent the $30 or whatever on the SS hardware after I lost a few bolts about halfway through the first year. I would also recommend constantly spraying and greasing the gear box. Mine was seized up at the beginning of the season. Other than rust destroying the spreader gears and hardware it's been great. I'll probably have to replace it in a couple years, but I'd buy another one. Oh one more thing with the chapin, take out the worthless plastic grate. I was getting ready to trash it until i did that. It doesn't ever clog anymore.

I also own a cheaper one (I think $70) from tractor supply I use as a back up and honestly it's pretty nice for what it is. It does only hold a bag, but if your walks are small it's nice and light. It hasn't been used much, but when we have used it, it's never let us down.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

LogansLawnCare said:


> We use Chapin Spreaders as well, they are alright. We have a couple of the 100lb models but are looking for something better. They work well with dry bagged salt but we have found that they jam up more often when we use bulk out of the vbox.


You took the plastic grate out right?


----------



## LogansLawnCare (Aug 3, 2007)

Yes we have taken the grates out of ours and your right it makes a big difference. Like I said they work fine for us with bagged material. When we use the bulk from the vbox it can have a lot of fine salt from the auger grinding it up as we load the spreader. The fine salt tends to jam the spreader more often.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

LogansLawnCare said:


> Yes we have taken the grates out of ours and your right it makes a big difference. Like I said they work fine for us with bagged material. When we use the bulk from the vbox it can have a lot of fine salt from the auger grinding it up as we load the spreader. The fine salt tends to jam the spreader more often.


Huh, good to know. Like I said, I've never used bulk, but would have liked to have that as an option if there was a bag shortage..


----------



## LogansLawnCare (Aug 3, 2007)

Yeah on smaller properties sometimes we just use 5 gallon buckets and scoops to toss the salt, we may use a bit more salt but no worry about the spreader jamming and if you are only spreading 50 or 100 lbs at a property it takes about the same amount of time. Bigger properties the walk behind saves quite a bit of time. Like you said the deflectors on the Chapins are nice because they keep the salt where you want it so thats definitely a plus


----------



## LogansLawnCare (Aug 3, 2007)

I'd like to get an Epoke drop spreader but they cost BIG bucks


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

This one has been awesome for me. All SS, which is a must!


----------



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

I'd say an Earthway High Output. Just make your own deflector, to keep the salt where you want it. You want one with a full gate where the material comes out, unless your running Peladow. I have a few different styles and the ones with the full gate work the best for me.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

spreads 3' wide to 12' wide, based upon settings and what kind of material is inside the hopper.

Stainless gets gunked up over time just like stated above, as it's chinese stainless, and it is what it is.

No real complaints other than the gunking up.


----------



## PrecisionS&I (Jan 30, 2012)

Epoke-

Best spreader ever and lasts for ever.
Wish I would have bought one sooner.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> spreads 3' wide to 12' wide, based upon settings and what kind of material is inside the hopper.
> 
> Stainless gets gunked up over time just like stated above, as it's chinese stainless, and it is what it is.
> 
> ...


This will be my next spreader. I've heard a lot of good about them. I was actually going to buy one before I got the chapin. Ended up finding the chapin for less than $50 or something at a going out of business sale. Couldn't pass it up.


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Avoid Shindaiwa, the gates/controls do not last but a few uses!


----------



## reedo (Jan 2, 2014)

I have 4 Leacock spreaders that have been around close to 20 years. All still in good shape.


----------



## reedo (Jan 2, 2014)

Lesco spreaders! Damn autocorrect.


----------



## plowin boy (Dec 15, 2005)

reedo said:


> Lesco spreaders! Damn autocorrect.


Can you control how wide it throws the material. My walks are the standard 3' or so wide so I don't want something that's going to throw it all over the place


----------



## reedo (Jan 2, 2014)

We have wide walks and just run the standard side deflector.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

plowin boy said:


> Can you control how wide it throws the material. My walks are the standard 3' or so wide so I don't want something that's going to throw it all over the place


As tarp works well just tied across. We have long walks, so the extra 30 seconds it takes to put on one doesn't bother me.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

We have tried about all of them. Meyer Hot Shots had many issues with the plastic hoppers breaking. I've never seen a spreader break a hopper unless it was bounced out of a truck or something. These things were horrible. I bought two at once. One of the hoppers broke. Thought it was a fluke. Bought another. It did the same thing. Shortly after the third hopper broke as well. Tried the Salt Dogg spreaders. They seized up quickly even if we kept them washed out and lubricated. Had good luck with Earthway 50lb spreader. Their 100lb stainless unit didn't hold up as well. Currently running a Lesco and another 50lb Earthway. Lesco has done well for us the few times we have used it.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Good to know. Looks like lesco is taking the lead.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

JMHConstruction said:


> Good to know. Looks like lesco is taking the lead.


Countless Tractor Supply spreaders have perished under the hands of our guys and myself. Cheap? Yup. One season and done. Yup. Every now and then they last a season and a half or two.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

hickslawns said:


> Countless Tractor Supply spreaders have perished under the hands of our guys and myself. Cheap? Yup. One season and done. Yup. Every now and then they last a season and a half or two.


Yeah, I picked it up for a crew that had a much of short walks and would use a bag or less at a time. It is light getting in and out of the truck and they didn't need the huge hopper. I didn't use that contractor again, so I didn't have the same accounts. It help up fairly well, and now is just used as a back up. Had it for 4 years now though. Might only see a storm or two a season now, but it keeps on going and doesn't take up much space.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

So we use a AM Leonard (Prize lawn) and have had the same spreader for probably 5 years now--we hardly wash it and even more seldom grease it. We have modified it a touch from factory original but we run bagged rock salt through it and ice melts and bulk magic salt (requires a consistent "bump" feed) It's already put out three pallets of rock salt and a half a pallet of icemelt this season--seasons before probably a full pallet over the season--won't win any beauty pageants but good value for sure
1119449488094900[/MEDIA]]



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1119449488094900


----------



## BlackHelmet (Sep 2, 2015)

I have 3 of the Chapin spreaders... love them.
I think mine are the 80# heavy duty residential models?
I ordered them on line for around $100 each with free shipping. For that price, if they hold up 3-5 years each I will be happy.
I clean them up between storms and Fluid Film them.
They have front and slide flaps to control the spread pattern.


----------



## LogansLawnCare (Aug 3, 2007)

After reading this we finally broke down and picked up 2 Epoke mini 5 drop spreaders. I am excited to put them to use and see how well they work compared to the Chapin's we currently use. They seem to be built rock solid and just the little we tried one out it seems to do a great job.


----------



## number1fan (Oct 8, 2008)

I bought a 50lb capacity Sno Ex yesterday in a pinch and put 1000lb through it this morning. Works well. It's the cheapest Sno Ex model so it doesn't have many features but it seems to work well.


----------

